#ubuntu-co 2011-02-28
<ubuntero_> hola
<ubuntero_> !
<luis_lopez> hollman: ya al aire?
<hollman> luis_lopez, probando probando
<hollman> aca haciendole ejercicios a la garganta
<luis_lopez> xDDD
<hollman>  jejeje, mentiras. luis_lopez acá anotando las cosas importantes a responder por cada pregunta. pues ya me pasaron las preguntas
<luis_lopez> ah noooo, con esas trampas... :(
<luis_lopez> Suerte de todas maneras
<hollman> hahaha, me parece peor que me las hubieran pasado ... mejro a quema ropa
<hollman> uno responde lo que sabe y no se enrreda
<hollman> bueno
<hollman> muchas gracias luis_lopez 
<Aoshi> buenas tardes, alguien sabe cual es la causa de este error que me sale cuando trato de instalar ubuntu "linux disk error 20 ax=4280 drive ef" el PC al que trado de instalarlo es un PIV con 512 ram y DD 40 gb   
<Aoshi> buenas tardes, alguien sabe cual es la causa de este error que me sale cuando trato de instalar ubuntu "linux disk error 20 ax=4280 drive ef" el PC al que trato de instalarlo es un PIV con 512 ram y DD 40 gb 
<Aoshi> buenas tardes, alguien sabe cual es la causa de este error que me sale cuando trato de instalar ubuntu "linux disk error 20 ax=4280 drive ef" el PC al que trado de instalarlo es un PIV con 512 ram y DD 40 gb 
<Andphe> Aoshi, reviso que el disco este bien ?
<Andphe> el CD quiero decir
<Aoshi> si Sr. Andphe, ya he instaladodos PC con el mismo cd el dia de hoy 
<linux190> Quien me ayuda pls
<linux190> ./join #ubuntu-es
<pupiquik> hola
<pupiquik> como estan tod@s
<linux190> alguien me ayuda
<pupiquik> yo creo que los que saben no estan :D
<pupiquik> tengo problemas con la conecion ha internet
<pupiquik> en el moden me sale el puerto que esta conectado pero no se conecta
<pupiquik> ni me daj entrar al moden a configurarlo
<pupiquik> tengo un moden ZTE sera el moden???
<pupiquik> hay moden que no son compatibles con ubuntu o que puede estar psando hay
<pupiquik> yo voy estar por aca si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria 
<pupiquik> ya he buscado en internet y no he econtrado ninguna solcion util
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-01
<pupiquik> hola SergioMeneses  y IngForigua  tengo un problema con mi conecion no puedo nisiquierda aceder al moden
<SergioMeneses> pupiquik, q te dice el ifconfig 
 * IngForigua no conoce nada de modems 3g
<pupiquik> es  mi moden de telefonica
<pupiquik> es un zte
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, yo tampoco... jajaja pero vamos a ver q es
<SergioMeneses> oiga IngForigua  a mi no me cobraron el envio
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<pupiquik> perdon he buscado y no encontrado niguna solucion
<pupiquik> hay alguna posiblidad de que el moden no pueda aceder desde linux???
<SergioMeneses> pupiquik, pregunta en #ubuntu-es
<SergioMeneses> a ver si ellos lo conocen
<pupiquik> en esas estoy SergioMeneses  escribiendo para ponerlo en el forro
<SergioMeneses> pupiquik, oks _:D
<SergioMeneses> pupiquik, postealo tambien en shapado
<pupiquik> perdon que podriamos hacer todos para que telefonica brinde soporte para linux???
<SergioMeneses> pupiquik, no creo 
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> seguro le dice q linux es incompatible con internet
<pupiquik> no se mucho de leyes pero no creo que ellos puedan hacer eso
<pupiquik> eso es monopolio
<pupiquik> jajaja si estos de telefonica no saben de nada
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<pupiquik> yo voy averiguar para ver que se puede hacer y ojala encuentre algo interesante
<SergioMeneses> pupiquik, contra la ignorancia o el desconocimiento no hay leyes
<pupiquik> jajajajjajaja SergioMeneses 
<pupiquik> hoy tambien tube problemas con un programa que deveria funcionar una vercion web en linux y no funcion que locura
<IngForigua> pupiquik: mandese un lsusb
<IngForigua> !google modem zte ubuntu
<kubot> Configurar internet en Ubuntu modem ZTE mf626 - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2318037/Configurar-internet-en-Ubuntu-modem-ZTE-mf626.html>; Conectar módem ZTE MF110 a Internet desde Ubuntu (Tutorial) - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9314018/Conectar-modem-ZTE-MF110-a-Internet-desde-Ubuntu-_Tutorial_.html>; Modem ZTE MF626 hspda usb, como lo puedo usar en (2 more messages)
<pupiquik> gracias kubot  pero es un moden de telefonica no es moden 3g
<IngForigua> que modelo es
<pupiquik> es zxv10 w300
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, \o
<sepirothem> Buenas Noches a Todos
<sepirothem> espero apoyen la charla que propuse en el campus party
<IngForigua> !google modem zxv10 w300 ubuntu
<kubot> Internet y redes | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/taxonomy/term/37/0?page=2>; problemas con modem nuevo - psicofxp.com: <http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/gnu-linux.50/1112871-problemas-con-modem-nuevo.html>; [INFO] ubuntu compatible con moden telmex? - psicofxp.com: <http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/redes-informaticas.113/482884-ubuntu-compatible-con-moden-telmex.html>; problemas con (2 more messages)
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si por hay la vi... :D
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, deberiamos al menos tener 3 charlas de u-co
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> ohhhhh a mi me pidier9on disque rut
<IngForigua> ni se como se hace eso
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como q no
<SergioMeneses> eso lo regalan
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno es gratis
<IngForigua> pero donde me lo dan esa pagina es ...
<IngForigua> me perdonan la plabra
<IngForigua> pero lo mas de hp de este mundo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pasele a pupiquik en link de shapado para q postee el problema...
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja si eso si... yo fui y lo saque en persona
<SergioMeneses> "personalmente"
<IngForigua> pupiquik: Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<SergioMeneses> pupiquik, postea tu pregunta alli ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> y a donde se va?
<pupiquik> ya la voy postear ayi tambien
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lo saque hace bastante....
<pupiquik> muchas gradcias todos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, se me hace raro q ud no lo tenga
<SergioMeneses> pupiquik, no hay lio
<sepirothem> http://www.csi.campus-party.org/story.php?title=sagemath-herramienta-matematica-libre-para-la-e-ciencia-
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, y como le ayudamos?
<sepirothem> pos para votar hay que inscribirse en csi en campus party
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, yo estoy inscrito pero no veo donde votar?
<sepirothem> donde esta el numerito que dice 4 simplemente le dan en la flechita de arriba
<sepirothem> y listo
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ya vote :D
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, le voy a dar difusión oks :D
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, thanks XD
<sepirothem> listo vale...
<IngForigua> sepirothem: papa la lista de correo
<sepirothem> les agradezco a todos
<IngForigua> contamos con 1000 lectires
<sepirothem> ya la envie hace rato
<IngForigua> ups no he visto
<sepirothem> pero imaginate que aparezco moderado
<IngForigua> ahhhh si
<IngForigua> xDDd
<IngForigua> ya le lo paso
<IngForigua> sepirothem: me extraNa viejo ud tiene la clave
<IngForigua> de la lista
<IngForigua> ud es uno de los mods
<sepirothem> no nada...
<sepirothem> no la tengo
<sepirothem> por eso no he podido moderar
<sepirothem> cuando forigua me la dio no la anote... la grabe en firefox.. y despues formatee el compu y pailas
<IngForigua> y los logs papa?
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, la vaina era que yo aparecia como no moderado.. no se que paso alguien me movio
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ya lo envie por el !uco xD
<SergioMeneses> oiga sepirothem si porq no lo ha pasado por la lista
<IngForigua> noooo es que el mailmaqn lo actualizaron (POR FIN) y se reseteo eso
<SergioMeneses> pida la colaboracion ome
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si eso me fije
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hay q darle la clave... jaja necesitamos toda la ayuda con la moderacion xD
<sepirothem> bueno ojalá salga ... ese es mi trabajo de grado... voy a montar un servidor en la U para hacer matematicas computacionales..
<sepirothem> con SAGEMATH
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, super \o/
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, 10min
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, http://paper.li/ebotero
<sepirothem> thanks... ahora si creo que voy
<sepirothem> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, esta de primero en lo mas votado
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> http://www.csi.campus-party.org/index.php
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping
<hurtadoing_> hola buenas noches a todos
<Andphe> [PPA andphe-php] [ubuntu/maverick] php5 5.2.17.dfsg.1-0ubuntu0ppa1~maverick (Accepted)
<kuadrosx> Andphe: :O
<kuadrosx> quien viera a ese Andphe
<kuadrosx> con ppa y todo
<Andphe> juaz
<Andphe> hace tiempo llae ¬¬
<Andphe> como asi, pues
<Andphe> que porque soy tulueño
<Andphe> xD
<kuadrosx> Andphe: si se... solo era para molestar :P
<Andphe> ¬¬
<Andphe> kuadrosx, hahah
<Andphe> https://launchpad.net/~andphe/+archive/php
<Andphe> ya se construyo la version amd64
<Andphe> se está construyendo la de i386
<kuadrosx> !google ask debian ppa
<kubot> Terminator – tenshu.net: <http://www.tenshu.net/terminator/>; PutoDeb - Compilar un paquete de Ubuntu para Debian - PutoDeb: <http://putodeb.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&id=725&catid=9&Itemid=183>; Y PPA Manager: buscar, agregar, eliminar y purgar repositorios PPA ...: <http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2010/11/16/y-ppa-manager-buscar-agregar-eliminar-y-purgar-repositorios- (2 more messages)
<kuadrosx> !google ask debian ppa  equivalent
<kubot> PORTADA ASK.FH9: <http://www.asksystems.es/includes/download.asp?f=certificado_calidad_aireadores(1).pdf>; Frequently Asked Questions - The Port Authority of NY & NJ: <http://www.panynj.gov/faqs/truck-replacement-sp.html>; 2. Generalidades sobre receptores: <http://www.uib.es/depart/dfs/GTE/education/telematica/sis_ele_comunicacio/Apuntes/Capitulo%202.pdf>; Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) (2 more messages)
<kuadrosx> !google is there ask debian ppa equivalent
<kubot> StartMark Blog: <http://ryorown.blogspot.com/>; Bricsys - Support for Bricsys products - Forums: <http://www.bricsys.com/common/support/forumthread.jsp?id=12654>; What Nicolás Varcarcel talks about - ChichaPlanet: <http://planet.chicha.pe/user/17/>; Divisas y Tipos de Cambio - ALIPSO.COM - Trabajos prácticos ...: <http://www.alipso.com/monografias2/EEplulykpFmBLrtGHn.shtml>; Usuario (2 more messages)
<Andphe> kuadrosx, http://code.google.com/p/debppa/
<kuadrosx> !google is there ask debian ppa equivalent related
<kubot> PORTADA ASK.FH9: <http://www.asksystems.es/includes/download.asp?f=certificado_calidad_aireadores(1).pdf>; Frequently Asked Questions - The Port Authority of NY & NJ: <http://www.panynj.gov/faqs/truck-replacement-sp.html>; StartMark Blog: <http://ryorown.blogspot.com/>; byExtension: <http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/espanol/FCS524.pdf>; TÉCNICAS AVANZADAS PARA EL RAZONAMIENTO AUTOMÁTICO SOBRE (1 more message)
<kuadrosx> http://ask.debian.net/questions/is-there-a-ppa-equivalent-for-debian
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ↑ :P
<Andphe> ahh pero esta como inactivo ese proyecto kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> Andphe: el que pasaste?
<Andphe> aja
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> en el link dicen que es complicado
<Andphe> aunque
<Andphe> ...
<Andphe> nvm
<Andphe> habemus PHP 5.2.17 para Ubuntu https://launchpad.net/~andphe/+archive/php/+packages
<Andphe> con php-mcrypt
<Andphe> pa que puedan instalar el phpmyadmin
<Andphe> #felicidad
<Andphe> xD
<kuadrosx> Andphe:++ 
<jag2kn> Andphe:++
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-02
<sirderigo> señores, buenas noches
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-03
<sirderigo> necesito ayuda de mr sergiokof 
<sirderigo> ¿estas por acá?
<sirderigo> luis_lopez: ping
<sirderigo> ¿estas por ahi?
<sirderigo> jag2kn: ping
<jag2kn> ao
<sirderigo> como vamos?
<jag2kn> bien y ud?
<sirderigo> jag2kn: mirate el privado...
<sirderigo> no muy bien
<jag2kn> ok
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-04
<IngForigua> sergiokof: ping
<ElVillano> saludos 0/
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-05
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<dannyLopez> buenas gente
<linux190> Hola
<dannyLopez> linux190: me puedes ayudar?
<linux190> pues
<linux190> nos e mucho
<linux190> de linux
<linux190> pero un poquito
<linux190> de que es tu problema
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-28
<SergioMeneses> don luis_lopez como va todo! tiempo sin verlo!
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: todo bien y tu como andas?
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, bien tambien hermano! aqui trabajando 
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, anda por hay?
<luis_lopez> o/
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: what's up?
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, le escribir por personal! puede leerlo?
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: nope
<cristian> hola alguien me puede ayudar con el microfono interno de un note no lo puedo lograr configurar
<kmilogars> buenas
<kmilogars> una ayuda
<kmilogars> estoy intentando instalar ubuntu 11.10 en un eeepc 900
<kmilogars> pero me dice error fatal del grub
<kmilogars> y no arranca
<IngForigua> su madre
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-29
<arkonlm> hola
<arkonlm> alguien me puede ayudar con ubuntu
<AndresF> hola
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-01
<veronica> Hola, que tal, mi laptop se recalienta mucho, como puedo solucionar este problema? Uso ubuntu 11.04 y mi laptop es un toshiba satellite u505
<veronica> Hola, que tal, mi laptop se recalienta mucho, como puedo solucionar este problema? Uso ubuntu 11.04 y mi laptop es un toshiba satellite u505
<veronica> Hola, que tal, mi laptop se recalienta mucho, como puedo solucionar este problema? Uso ubuntu 11.04 y mi laptop es un toshiba satellite u505
<ubuntero> hola 
<ubuntero> que tal?
<ubuntero> alguien que pueda ayudarm,e
<ubuntero> ceronman cabron
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> este canal s una morgue
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> este canal es una morgue
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-02
<paco__> hoa
<paco__> alguien peude ayudarme
<paco__> ijoputas
<wiherna> hey
<wiherna> que tal
<wiherna> mi placa se recalienta demasiado, y laptop se bloquea y muere inmediatamente, pienso que puede ser que necesito actualizar la BIOS, y para eso estoy leyendo acerca del Flashrom, que me recomiendan? alguno lo ha utilizado alguna vez? como mas puedo actualizar mi BIOS desde ubuntu? se bien que la actualizacion de la BiOS no depende del sis operativo, pero por dios, debe haber alguna manera de hacerlo desde acá. tengo ubuntu 11.04 y un toshiba satellite
<wiherna>  u505.Gracias
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> dejate de payasadas... que tiene que ver el bios con que la placa se recaliente.. pues nada.... su porblema es de ventilador y posiblemente que si es un equipo de escritorio tenga condensadores en mal estado o algun componente de la motherboard.
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> la solucion es ponerle un ventilador mas potente y probar..... otra solucion mas bestial es reducir el uso de la CPU de un 100% a un 80% eso baja como 15 grados de temperatura.
<edgardo> solicito información para poder pagar y que me envíen el cd de ubuntu server 11.10
<SergioMeneses> edgardo, continuando la conversacion del otro canal... Canonical ya no manda cds gratis a las personas, solo envia cds a las comunidades de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> edgardo, puedes mirar en nuestro sitio -> http://ubuntu-co.com/
<edgardo> por eso como hago para obtener uno original 
<SergioMeneses> edgardo, dos formas
<edgardo> como?
<SergioMeneses> una que contactes a uco por el twitter https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuco
<SergioMeneses> o lo puedes comprar directamente con canonical http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-03
<ibagueubun> hola soy nuevo en este proceso de linux ubuntu y me esta gustando este sistema operativo  ya que tengo mi laptop el windows 7 y lo quiero dejar con los sistemas operativos el windows 7 y el ubuntu
<ibagueubun> que programa me recomiendan para hacer el compartimiento del disco ya que no deseo formatearlo 
<ubunt> hola
<ubunt> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-04
<SergioMeneses> hollman: IngForigua como vamos?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: kiai
<IngForigua> sergio meneses ya sabe escalar privilegios?
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> toy mamao
<IngForigua> chao
<SergioMeneses> eso q fue?
<n0rman> uhmm
<n0rman> no anda jhosman
<n0rman> :S
<SergioMeneses> n0rman: que pso?
<n0rman> es que jhosman envió un correo que no ha podido habilitar su cuenta de email @ubuntu-co y quería ver si le ayudaba
<JHOSMAN> Wenas!
<JHOSMAN> @N0eman!
<n0rman> JHOSMAN: 
<stlsaint> JHOSMAN: why did you message me?
<JHOSMAN> Hello! 
<JHOSMAN> Norman he can help me! 
<stlsaint> JHOSMAN: how did you find me?
<JHOSMAN> Do not simply send an email to the list of Members of Ubuntu Launchpad and many people have answered me! https://launchpad.net/ ~ ubuntumembers / + contactuser
<n0rman> stlsaint: I think JHOSMAN sent an email to "ubuntu members" group
<stlsaint> so you messaged me via launchpad?
<n0rman> so, he wrote to all the persons in the ubuntu members launchpad
<n0rman> stlsaint: yes
<stlsaint> smh
<stlsaint> fine...
<stlsaint> what is the issue
<n0rman> stlsaint: I think it was solved
<stlsaint> alright...later
<JHOSMAN> Imagine that functioned as a mailing list (at least so for Ubuntu Colombia) but I saw no ... I'm sorry = (
<n0rman> JHOSMAN: jejejeje
<n0rman> contactaste a todos los ubunut membes
<n0rman> :)
<n0rman> hay que tener más cuidado para la próxima
<JHOSMAN> xP 
<czam_> noches
<Guest42601> buena!
<Guest42601> algun usuario podria prestarme ayuda....
<Guest42601> ola
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-25
<BartOC3> Buenas tardes!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hola y chao! nos vemos luego voy saliendo a almorzar
<SergioMeneses> jejej
<SergioMeneses> oe que se mejore :)
<SergioMeneses> entonces don BartOC3 
<BartOC3> entonces don SergioMeneses aqui un poco mejor!!
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, ping
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, y q le dio?
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, cuenteme
<BartOC31> SergioMeneses un fiebre y gripa pero muy fuerte!! me toco salir para la clinica
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, huy eso me suena a dengue
<SergioMeneses> -u
<BartOC31> no nada gracias a Dios no paso a manyaores ya estoy mejor y afuera.. de la clinica
<BartOC31> y listo para viajar mañana a Santa Marta
<SergioMeneses> me cai
<SergioMeneses> don BartOC31 en la noche anda por aca? para llamarlo
<BartOC31> Creo que si voy a estar porque voy hacer unas pruebas con LibreOffice en android
<BartOC31> :P
<SergioMeneses> BartOC31, kk
<BartOC31> Hablamos don SegioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> BartOC31, exitos
<SergioMeneses> q se mejore
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, le llego mi mensaje?
<SergioMeneses> se cayo mi red :S
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-26
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, por /msg no
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3_, libre para una llamada?
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, ok
<BartOC3_> SergioMeneses si señor!1
<SergioMeneses> kk
 * SergioMeneses buscando la diadema
<BartOC3_> x 2
<BartOC3_> xD
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3_, hay le marco
<battlefield3> hola
<jaimevg123> Experiencia con phyton y el cambio de modulos en OpenERP 
<papachan> jaimevg123 openerp cual? tryton?
<papachan> teniamos una charla la vez pasada sobre tryton
<papachan> http://www.meetup.com/pythoncolombia-bogota/events/93619672/
<DGUERRERO> Buenos Días!
<hollman> buenas
<SergioMeneses> hollman, \o
<papachan> buenas
<hollman> http://hackbo.co/hackboweb/plugin_wiki/page/hackaton-ubuntu-touch-para-celulares-y-tablets-no-nexus
<SergioMeneses> hollman, se ve bueno!... ojala hagan videos y todo
<kuadrosx> hollman: pa cuando el de jolla?
<kuadrosx> ubuntu phone is too mainstream
<hollman> no me interesa de momento jolla :P
<hollman> el de Ubuntu si :)
<kuadrosx> jajajaja
<kuadrosx> espero tener un aparato pa instalarle jolla cuando salga el instalador
<kuadrosx> por ahora sacaron el sdk y se ve bien bonito
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> con las q sale
<SergioMeneses> hollman, kuadrosx https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LJZhO4t8Grw
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: http://vimeo.com/60547343
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, :O
<SergioMeneses> que nota
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: vamos a ver, igual todos comparte el mismo core
<kuadrosx> QML
<kuadrosx> ubuntu phone + blackberry + jolla
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, eso si
<SergioMeneses> aunque kuadrosx ando cansado de los trolles en todo lado comparando el uphone con android :S 
<kuadrosx> tizen + firefox usan html5 como base
<kuadrosx> vamos a ver :P
<SergioMeneses> trolles everywhere
<kuadrosx> yo quiero el nexus4 :S debi comprarlo cuando compramos el de johanna
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, y porq no lo compro?
<kuadrosx> no se
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> plop
<BartOC3> Buenas Buenas
<MagicFab> Wow http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months/
<kuadrosx> clic
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: a ver si vos das con que puede ser :|, resulta que cuando uso mi microfono se agrega un ruido como de estatica... el codec es Codec: Realtek ALC665 y resulta que si agrego power_save=0 al /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf se arregla, pero no se en que afecta esa opcion 
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=116978
<kuadrosx> clic
<MagicFab> no podría explicar en otars palabras lo q dice allí
<MagicFab> supongo habrá que leer más sobre el tema de "suspend" y cómo afecta el sonido.
<kuadrosx> vee pero yo tengo pulse aca corriendo
<kuadrosx> pave
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: esa opcion del modulo será para supend ?
<MagicFab> eso parece indicar
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-27
<diegogomez> Hola buenas noches! alguien me puede ayudar con el link para el hangout de software libre en educación?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, por hay lei de tu pregunta a MagicFab yo tengo un problema similar al grabar screencast :S
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: y no ha probado por skype o algo asi?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, en hangout y skype funciona bien
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> ok
<kuadrosx> o nadie le ha dicho xD
<SergioMeneses> pero cuando uso recordmydesktop o kazzan me queda un ruido todo pendejo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, lol
<BartOC3> Buenas Buenas!!
<DGUERRERO> BartOC3 hi!
<BartOC3> DGUERRERO como has estado
<DGUERRERO> BartOC3 bien, trabajando duro...
<BartOC3> jeje yo ando paseando en santa marta
<BartOC3> xD
<BartOC3> jeje
<BartOC3> jeje yo ando en santa ,marta en un evento
<SergioMeneses> don BartOC3 como vamos
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-28
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, como vamos
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses aqui llegando a cartagena
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, se escucha como algo pesado 
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses perdon se apagao el pc...xD
<BartOC3> la reunion es a las 8 cierto de ubuConla
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hola! si 
<SergioMeneses> :D
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-01
<AMONERDJ> llego su paspi
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ubuntu-co apoya el paro cafetero?
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<Ele_Zero> Que buenas cosas ( diferentas a las que ya estan ) traera Ubuntu 13.04 ??????
<kristiang> tre un diseño mas renovado y  bonito 
<SergioMeneses> yo diria q lo mejor es el nuevo nautilus
<Ele_Zero> nautilus biene mas ligero y rapido ? ya que el que tengo es una turttle
<SergioMeneses> Ele_Zero, eso depende mucho de tu pc
<SergioMeneses> pero viene con un mejor diseño y mejores funcionalidades
<Ele_Zero> tengo una buena por asi decirlo
<Ele_Zero> ( cuando la ejecuto con la terminal y con sudo me anda super rapida )
<Ele_Zero> ( *rapido nautilus )
<Guest8415> o.O
<JHOSMAN> Guest8415: cual es el problema, aqui se tratan los temas NO relacionados con la reunion (para no interrumpir) 
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<Guest8415> mm ok
<SergioMeneses> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)
<SergioMeneses> kubot, ping
<kubot> pong
<Guest8415> el problema es que tengo un moden huawei e173 y no me lo reconose
<CamiloM> alguien sabe como eliminar webapps del dash en ubuntu 12.04
<Guest8415> me aparece pero como un dispositivo de almacenamiento
<JoseGutierrez> CamiloM te invitamos a formar parte de ubuntu colombia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<JHOSMAN> Guest8415: desconectalo y lo pones de nuevo 
<JHOSMAN> CamiloM: sudo apt-get remove unity-webapps* (creo) 
<Guest8415> xD ya lo he hecho un monton de veces
<JHOSMAN> Guest8415: preguntale a @darkhole el sabe como solucionar eso 
<JHOSMAN> (eso me dijo )
<JHOSMAN> el noe stá aca 
<JHOSMAN> en Twitter @darkhole
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, neh mas de uno anda con eso... jajaja si supiera lo que han publicado jaja
<Guest8415> ok gracias
<Guest8415> voy a seguir buscando en internet
<CamiloM> Encontre la solucion: alacarte http://askubuntu.com/questions/138273/how-to-remove-an-icon-from-unity-dash
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, me perdí.. que es lo del paro cafetero?  y lo que han publicado??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151435567079931&set=a.10150365676319931.363198.24428334930&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf
<SergioMeneses> ni idea
<SergioMeneses> pero mejor que esas cosas no salgan... no tenemos intereses politicos ni nada por el estilo (imho)
<SergioMeneses> la sinceridad de JHOSMAN me da tristeza jajaja
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: q hice? xD
<Guest8415> para arreglar el nternet tngo que descargar unos paquetes o.O'' Como sii no tengo internet >.<
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, o0 lo de (ni lei) jajaja
<SergioMeneses> no voy a dañar el log con mi comentario
<poluxson> Hola?
<SergioMeneses> http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/02/28/2120252/ubuntu-touch-beats-firefox-os-for-best-of-mwc-from-cnet
<poluxson> Alguien a usado Ubuntu 12.04 en 64 Bits?
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: solo asisto y me siento a leer por que ando FULL Trabajo =S por culpa de andresmujica  xD 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, demandelo por sobre carga laboral!
 * SergioMeneses runs 
<poluxson> http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_chrome_vs_iron.php
<CamiloM> poluxson : cual es el ubuntu 12.04 minimal, escritorio diferente? anda para netbooks
<CamiloM> ?
<poluxson> El ubuntu 12.04 minimal solo trae lo minimo para que funcione osea que no trae todo el "spam" que trae al instalarlo de un cd normal
<andresmujica> poluxson, hace ya varios años solo uso ubuntu en 64 bits.
<poluxson> UBUNTU MINIMAL SOLO PESA 24 MB Y TODO SE INSTALA POR INTERNET CON LOS PAQUETES ACTUALIZADOS
<AMONERDJ> chics menestoi ayuditis 
<CamiloM> Donde lo descargo, tengo una netbook que quiero recuperar 
<AMONERDJ> estoy instalando kde en ubuntu 12.10 pero no me sale el menu principal 
<poluxson> Es que ocurre que instale ubuntu X64 y cuando instale ndiswrapper el "network-manager" se volvio loco y nisiquiera dejaba apagar
<SergioMeneses> poluxson, por fa sin mayusculas... acerca del tamaño pues en el tiempo tienes que bajar el resto del peso asi que no le veo mucha funcionalidad
<poluxson> La funcionalidad radica en que es mas liviano y consume menos recursos ademas de que se le puede instalar el enterno que quiera gnome kde mate, etc
<SergioMeneses> kde y unity no distan mucho en rendimiento
<poluxson> ademas sí se le instala unity este viene sin la publicidad que canonical hace
<poluxson> Claro, yo uso gnome fallback
<andresmujica> CamiloM,  cdimages.ubuntu.com 
<SergioMeneses> poluxson, que publicidad?
<andresmujica> poluxson, hmm el ndiswrapper ???  eso todavia se usa??  creo que practicamente todas las tarjetas funcionan...  no deberias necesitarlo...
<poluxson> Películas, sugerencias de programas, etc,etc
<CamiloM> gracias andres
<SergioMeneses> poluxson, mmm... yo lo uso y me parece muy util... pero son diversos puntos de vista
<poluxson> <andresmujica> pues no detecta mi wireless ni siquiera cuando actualice el Kernel es una Encore 160m
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: va tocar xD cc andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> bueno un bug menos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1132144
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, jajaja
<andresmujica> poluxson, lspci
<poluxson> Ya le hice, no salia nada, me extraño que no detectara mi wireless ya que aunque la tarjeta de red es una encore quienes la crearon fueron realtek
<poluxson> rtl8190 fabricado por realtek
<andresmujica> poluxson, ese esta soportado.. dejame valido
<andresmujica> ok ya vi..
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> estoy viendo...
<CamiloM> como va a ser el evento del sabado, la hackaton ubuntu touch?
<andresmujica> poluxson,  por lo que veo pareciera que la mejor linea de solución es esta : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861865
<andresmujica> no usar el ndiswrapper sino compilar el driver provisto por realtek.
<CamiloM> Que es, para que es y cuando se realizara el Flisol?
<JulianDavid> Por aqui Johsman ?
<poluxson> Gracias, pero en la pagina de realtek no se encuentra para compilar salen unas versiones compatibles pero vienen solo para windows
<JulianDavid> Oigan, alguien me podria darme soporte o ayuda con Ubuntu 12.10 por favor ?
<poluxson> que es?
<JulianDavid> Pues veras, soy totalmente nuevo en Linux, Ubuntu mas preciso, siempre tuve WInd y me cambie del todo a este SO
<CamiloM> JulianDavid, que soporte necestas
<JulianDavid> Lo que pasa es que noto increiblemente lento este sistema operativo
<poluxson> Mmm.... diberias de limpiarle el cache y los paquetes innesesarios y borrar algunos viejos kernels que no uses
<JulianDavid> Otra cosa, cuando inicio se demora, cuando pongo la clave la pantalla queda negra, luego vuelve y de nuevo se pone negra para nuevamente arreglarse y cargar normal
<poluxson> Que recomendacion dan? .... yo para esas cosas uso ubuntu-tweak
<CamiloM> dame un seg busco un articulo para que leas
<JulianDavid> Por favor
<JulianDavid> Si sirve de algo tengo 1gb de RAm, 90 de DD, y tarjeta grafia Nvidia 7300 de 250 mb
<JHOSMAN> CamiloM: deberías iniciar por sacar la membresía de Ubuntu Colombia
<JHOSMAN> CamiloM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<JulianDavid> COmo lo hago ?
<diegog> JulianDavid es posible que sea cosa de drivers de video. puedes mirar el tipo de tarjeta de video que tienes y buscar si existe algun driver especifico desarrollado para tu tarjeta
<CamiloM> http://blog.desdelinux.net/consejos-practicos-para-optimizar-ubuntu-12-04/
<CamiloM> http://ubuntualways.wordpress.com/2012/11/02/como-optimizar-ubuntu-12-10-al-maximo/
<poluxson> Sí quieres puedes usar ubuntu-tweak instalalo asi "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-tweak && ubuntu-tweak"
<poluxson> Sin comillas
<CamiloM> JOSHMAN me estoy inscribiendo
<JulianDavid> Si, gracias, porque la verdad no quiero volver a Windows, ademas, pienso estudiar Ing. de Sistemas y me han recomendado linux para aprender un poco mas
<poluxson> y Pues lo del driver de video pues mira que version tienes e instala la "recomended" usando el comando "jockey-gtk" en la terminal
<poluxson> Windows 7 no esta tan mal han salido unas actualizaciones muy buenas la ultima que me gusto fue un aumento en el performance en la decodificacion de x264
<JHOSMAN> CamiloM: OK
<diegog> las ultimas versiones de windows funcionan muy bien, sin embargo, si el interes esta más alla de usar una pc para hacer las tareas varias y aprender a fondo temas de informatica y sistemas, Linux es la mejor opcion
<JulianDavid> Ya puse lo del Ubuntu Tweak, ingre el coamdno que me diste luego la contraseña, al final me aparece esto "sudo: aptitude: orden no encontrada"
<JulianDavid> Exacto Diego, eso me han dicho y es lo que quiero
<poluxson> diego tiene razón pero en windows también se aprende de esas cosas pero la verdad prefiero ubuntu casi claudico la primera vez que use unity pero volvi cuando pude instalar "gnome classisc"
<poluxson> "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-tweak && ubuntu-tweak"
<JulianDavid> Es normal lo de "orden no encontrada" ?
<poluxson> Lo de orden no encontrada es por que no a actualizado los repositorio por eso no lo encuentra
<CamiloM> JOSHMAN no tengo pagina wiki, que debo hacer?
<JHOSMAN> wiki.ubuntu.com/minombredeusuario 
<JHOSMAN> (con tu cuenta de Launchpad) 
<JHOSMAN> CamiloM: 
<JulianDavid> Ahhhh... eso me lleva a la siguiente pregunta, como actualizaria los repositorios ?, es alguno en especial ?
<JHOSMAN> JulianDavid: desde la terminal 
<JHOSMAN> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<diegog> Lo de comando no instalado es por que 'aptitude' no esta instalado.  usa apt-get en lugar de 'aptitude'
<JulianDavid> Gracias y qu pena molestar tanto
<poluxson> Pues el repositorio ya lo añadiste al poner "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa" y actualizas los repo con "sudo aptitude update" y lo instalas con "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-tweak" y lo ejecutas con "ubuntu-tweak"
<diegog> JHOSMAN sabes algo del horario de la reunion de instaladores para esl proximo sabado?
<JHOSMAN> diegog: creo que es a as 2PM en la virgilio, igual no podré asistir... =S 
<JHOSMAN> estas en la lista de correo del flisol Bogota? 
<JHOSMAN> les han enviado algun correo? 
<poluxson> y cuando haya instalado haces esto http://www.rlsgeek.com/8850/ubuntu-tweak-limpiar-y-optimizar-linux/ de esa forma limpias el cache y todo pongo el link para no llenar de tanta cosa el chat -------- recuerda que lo del driver es en el terminal con "jockey-gtk" e instalas la version "recommended"
<diegog> JHOSMAN, si estoy en la lista. solo que no pude asistir a la pasada reunion y no he visto mensaje alguno que concrete hora y sitio
<JHOSMAN> no pues supongo q salndra por la lista 
<JHOSMAN> o lesenviaran un correo privadi 
<JHOSMAN> pero yo no podré ir 
<diegog> ok, gracias
<JulianDavid> Ya actualize los repositorios, aun me dice orden no encontrada, hare lo que me dijeron sobre cambiar aptitude por  apt-get
<diegog> JulianDavid, efectivamente hay un driver especial para tu tarjeta de vido
<MagicFab> JulianDavid, aptitude ya no está en Ubuntu, según recuerdo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29660/why-was-aptitude-removed-in-favor-of-apt-get
<JulianDavid> EN horabuena
<JulianDavid> Ya fue instalado
<JulianDavid> Gracias muchachos
<diegog> mira lo del driver
<diegog> http://askubuntu.com/questions/134735/is-it-possible-to-use-binary-nvidia-driver-with-geforce-7300-se
<JulianDavid> Vale, ya lo leo
<JulianDavid> oigan, y ustedes sin ing. de Sistemas o son autodidactas ?
<poluxson> Ah verdad no esta instalado!!!!!  ..... si lo quieres "sudo apt-get install aptitude"
<poluxson> Yo soy Empirico pragmatico
<diegog> yo soy autodidacta
<JulianDavid> Bacano, ya saben harto, apenas yo estoy empezando
<JulianDavid> Ve, el sudo "apt-get install aptitude" para que es ?
<diegog> tu tienes tres opciones para intalar software: 1. con software center, 2. con el comando apt-get 3. descargando el codigo o los instaladores y hacerlo manual
<diegog> apt-get es un comando para administrar paquetes. 
<JulianDavid> Entiendo, pero ya acabo de instalar el Ubuntu Tweak
<JulianDavid> El comando es para eso cierto ?
<diegog> si lo que quieres instalar no esta en los repositorios (como lo del driver para tu tarjeta), debes descargar los instaladores del programa y seguir las instrucciones
<diegog> sip, con 'apt-get install ubuntu-twek' le dices al administrador de paquetes (apt-get) que te instale (intall) ubuntu-tweek...  
<JulianDavid> Si, por ejempl hoy baje los drivers del Nvidia, son privativos si no estoy mal
<JulianDavid> Cuando tenia el Ubutnu 11.10 habia hecho lo mismo, pero me lanzo un error cuando reinicie que era el Input Not Support
<JulianDavid> Entonces quite el 11.10 e instale el 12.10, el cual al reiniciar no me arrojo error alguno salvo por lo del parpadeo al recien iniciar sesion
<JulianDavid> La cosa es que lei un articulo donde dice que existe un bug con esos drivers
<JulianDavid> Y que para eviatrlo antes de instalar los drivers debes bajar un headers gerenic
<JulianDavid> generic*
<JulianDavid> Hasta mañana, gracias de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-02
<JulianDavid> Buena Noche
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: que kernel trae raring?
<SergioMeneses> saludos kuadrosx 
<SergioMeneses> q pena andaba viendo el juego del madrid xD
<SergioMeneses> raring vendra con el kernel 3.8
<kuadrosx> haa cherver
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ReleaseStatus/Raring
<kuadrosx> lastima que faltan 2 meses :|
<SergioMeneses> hay esta la info :) 
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, la verdad las versiones de prueba q he usado estan muy buenas
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> el sistema esta muchisimo mas pulido
<kuadrosx> eso dicen
<kuadrosx> al menos de kubuntu
<kuadrosx> vamo a ver
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, kubuntu y lubuntu aaaaah :3 estan muy buenos
<kuadrosx> igual toca esperar como hasta el 2014 pa tener wayland :(
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, a eso si :S
<kuadrosx> claro que parece que la gente de kde va tener su sistema listo pa la 4.12
<kuadrosx> pero yo creo que la 4.13 va ser ya kde5
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ahora no se con lo del nuevo sistema de versiones de canonical
<SergioMeneses> ash q pereza... ya la otra semana uds pero online xD
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: como es ahora el sistema de versiones?
<kuadrosx> rolling?
<kuadrosx> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112643613234453381402/posts/KStYkhhb83q
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si... rolling release
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pero no habian dicho que no?
<kuadrosx> aunque a mi no me iba mal con gentoo que es rolling
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: ademas si lo adoptan en kubuntu no me iria mal
<kuadrosx> no tendria que poner ppa's backports a cada rato <3
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, pues no digo q no... sino q son un monton de cambios en 3 meses... :S yo no tengo ni idea q hacer en la uds-online, hay unos blueprints pero ni los entendi ademas tengo unos asignados pero ni se a q utc seran
 * SergioMeneses thinks everybody get crazy
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: lo pillo https://plus.google.com/u/0/107555540696571114069/posts/Q89p3bTkup4
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, lol
<SergioMeneses> but it is very interesting 
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: como va decir que la tiene mas grande
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: +Manuel Tortosa, +Velimir Baxa and +Nava A's comments are exactly why I feel we need to ground claims such as those made by Mark in facts and reality; why we need to reject what is false as being false.
<kuadrosx> "When people who are looked up to as leaders make divisive statements everyone loses. Our only hope is to call it out for what it is. If it is a truthful statement, the justification will be easily forthcoming.
<kuadrosx> "
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, such things happen ...As the said "the justification will be easily forthcoming"... lets see
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly
<hpsaturn> Empezando el Hackaton UbuntuTouch
<hpsaturn> Hola todos
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, more friendly! xD
<SergioMeneses> hpsaturn, \o saludos
<trecetp> listos . . .
<ofprieto> o/
<hpsaturn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<hpsaturn> (listado de soporatos, funcionando y en progreso)
<SergioMeneses> hpsaturn, todo sera por IRC? no habia una reunion en persona?
<hpsaturn> si estamos todos
<trecetp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kuadrosx> vee hpsaturn o/
* SergioMeneses changed the topic of #ubuntu-co to: bienvenidos a la hackaton Ubuntu Touch - informacion de los dispositivos en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<hpsaturn> Enlace principal 
<SergioMeneses> hpsaturn, lo pongo como enlace principal?
<SergioMeneses> como asi?
<SergioMeneses> o pongo ese texto?
<hpsaturn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<hpsaturn> de aqui nos vamos a basar
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<SergioMeneses> &startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<andresmujica> hello
<andresmujica> aqui poniendome al dia...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, \o
<andresmujica> me pueden pegar el link de wiki pls
<SergioMeneses> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #ubuntu-co. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<hollman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<SergioMeneses> responde el bot equivocado lol
<andresmujica> thks hollman 
<SergioMeneses> bueno tengo q salir! nos vemos luego 
<SergioMeneses> exitos!
<camilom> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2163085
<hpsaturn> PktRspTest
<hpsaturn> necesitamos este binario de un Nexus4
<hpsaturn> PktRspTest
<hpsaturn> (es un binario)
<hpsaturn> mako
<camilom> https://github.com/Drgravy/vendor_lge_mako/blob/master/mako-vendor-blobs.mk
<camilom> http://droidviews.com/2013/how-to-install-ubuntu-for-phone-beta-release-on-nexus-s/
<camilom> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9TKBZqWkJE
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-03
<marcote> hola
<gadda> mmm
#ubuntu-co 2014-02-25
<love_streaming> Hola
<love_streaming> algún no boot por ahí que me pueda echar un cable testeando un link?
#ubuntu-co 2014-02-26
<Jhosman-nexus4> #ubuntu-co-meeting
#ubuntu-co 2014-02-27
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches a todos.
<BartOC3> oo IngForigua y ese milagro
<BartOC3> xD
<IngForigua> BartOC3: ola k ace
<IngForigua> es que quiero expresar una preocupacion que tengo
<IngForigua> peor por lo que veo el concilio son solo 3
<BartOC3> aaaa IngForigua todavia no hemos emepzado
<BrayanBautista> esperese forigua no se acelere :p 
<SergioMeneses> entonces IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ola k ase
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, me boto gmail lol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, por aqui cosas de la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> y ud?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  a mi tambien hace un rato..
<BartOC3> o.O
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, raro ese problema
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista: jejeje
<IngForigua> ya se me subio la mierda jajaja
<BartOC3> IngForigua:  que tiene la menopauja...xD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, deje el drama 
<BartOC3> IngForigua:  se deberia e apoyar mas la UbuConLa que otros eventos de Sl cierto SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> xD
<IngForigua> a jueputa
<IngForigua> va perdiendo santafe
<SergioMeneses> si es q ese IngForigua es todo farandulero
<IngForigua> jajajaajja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ojala las comunidades fueran como hace 6 años
<IngForigua> donde la gram mayoria trabajaba
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, todo tiempo pasado fue mejor?
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> see
<BartOC3> IngForigua: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chNClChOb3E
<BartOC3> xD
<BartOC3> El pasado es pasado
<BartOC3> xD
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, IngForigua ole vengan al flisol aqui?
<SergioMeneses> se quedan en mi casa y tales
<SergioMeneses> :D
<BartOC3> Fecha... ??
<BartOC3> Yo en ctg no voy a hacer flisol
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, la oficial
<BartOC3> aaaa listo entonces voy a cuadrar el flisol guajira para otro fecha...xD
<IngForigua> vemos señores
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  ya el sitio www.ubuconla.org ya lo subi
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si carga bien el css?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, 
<SergioMeneses> no se vaya
<SergioMeneses> al fin si viene?
<IngForigua> a ubucon claro
<IngForigua> jeje
<BartOC3> IngForigua:  lo espero en ctg... hay buena parranda por aca
<BartOC3> xD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no... al flisol en cucuta
<IngForigua> hmmm no sabo
<IngForigua> hablamos despues
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ese forigua
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, pero ud si se anima?
<BartOC3> Voy a decirle a mi comadre que me levante los pasajes baratos...
<BartOC3> :D
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso eso
<BartOC3> Eso si necesito una carta de invitacion para pedir permiso...xD
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso se puede
<BartOC3> Si para salir el jueves y llegar el viernes...
<SergioMeneses> pero si el flisol es el sabado
<SergioMeneses> xD
<BartOC3> toca llegar un dia antes...xD no pienso llegar el mismo dia jejej
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> se queda una semana
<SergioMeneses> nos vamos de tour jajaja
<BartOC3> jajajja
#ubuntu-co 2014-02-28
<parrotsuan666> :)
<parrotsuan666> hola
<Slynux> #python
#ubuntu-co 2014-03-02
<Ubuntero|33532> alguien tiene idea por que mi quemador no quemas las peliculas bien?
#ubuntu-co 2015-02-26
<Ubuntero23> buenas tardes
<Ubuntero23> quien me puede ayudar
<Ubuntero23> cual ubuntu es mejor, 14.04.2 o el 14.10???
<Ubuntero23> es para instalarlo en mi portatil HP
#ubuntu-co 2017-03-04
<trondrex> hola
